# Best Value Golf Driving Ranges In Dublin



## BobbyFowler (4 Oct 2006)

I've been paying top dollar for too long for buckets of balls in the Spawell in Templeogue.  I'm based in Dublin West.  Are there good value ranges in the area?


----------



## Mourinho (4 Oct 2006)

From what i remember Spawell is ok value. I use Stepaside also and for 50 balls there its €6 and for 100 its €8. Leopardstown is similar to that (they have more choices though i.e. buckets of 50, 75, 100, 125 or something like that from what i remember)


----------



## BobbyFowler (4 Oct 2006)

Fair enough - haven't used any other range in a few years & assumed it was a bit expensive.  Maybe not.


----------



## getoffthepot (4 Oct 2006)

Spawell is poor value, balls are rubbish , bays and mats are poor.

Leopardstown is very good 90 balls for 7 euro - place is more conducive to practice as well.

Spawell is closer to me but prefer going to Leopardstown.


----------



## UpTheBanner (6 Oct 2006)

Elm Green has a nice range - 4euro for 50 balls

Also there is a range in Tyrellstown - 5 euro for  50 and 7 euro for 100


----------



## RonanC (10 Oct 2006)

Peamount (west dublin - out by rathcoole, newcastle,lucan) have a good range and is usually fairly quiet.


----------

